# Disability Aids



## kc0hwa (Sep 2, 2009)

Disability Aids

Good spot for information on Disability Aids

1.I'm Dyslexia!
1.screen reader â€“ That will read what I need and not everything!​2.Text to Speech​3.Speech to Audio file​4.OCR â€“ from .pdf like scan​2.I'm Dysgraphia
1.good spelling and sentence structure​2.Speech to text​
thank for your help


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2009)

Moved from the HowTo forum, where this doesn't belong, to here.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3888


----------



## kc0hwa (Sep 2, 2009)

*Where it it better?*

I trying to get infor
I going to FreeBSD!
If I put it in the forum Sorry!
So wich forum if the better Choice for this!
LMK
Thank!


----------



## kc0hwa (Sep 2, 2009)

I left out Disability Aids this in freebsd


----------

